# NEED IDEAS: Custom Costume for My Character



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Ok, folks... I am reaching deep into the talent pool. Piggybacking off the *rough* draft back story for my haunt (in the Haunt Techniques thread), I need ideas for a costume and general look for my fictional character, L.H. Blair. He is basically a self-made magnate turned philanthropist. The nature of his business could be anything with a dark nature for a quick buck. Knowing that he sold his soul, fueled by greed, the overwhelming guilt forces him to serve humanity in an attempt to buy it back. The first thing that comes to mind is a vintage business suit and I'm stuck there... but don't really want to be limited to that.

I like to create subtle, eerie atmospheres and haunts in lieu of gore houses.

Does this character sound familiar? He is similar to the rich old banker in The Inside Man. Different era, different profession, different turnaround in life...


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Is the supposed to be modern times, the fifties, the twenties, Victorian, or...?
If it's modern times, I'd probably go with a slightly out of date business suit, slicked back hair, a cravat rather than a tie, a decorative hankerchef in his breast pocket, and an expensive looking wrist watch, that he looks at constantly. Wearing a sneer and a pencil thin mustache should help too. If you do wear a traditional necktie and or suit, I'd look at getting or making a tie clasp or medallion that's in the shape of a pentagram (or something similar) with a large ruby in the center of it to push the develish personality down the viewer's throat.
The slightly older suit will make you stand out from what people see in their daily lives, but still kind of make a statement about your wealth and greed, the slicked back hair and pencil thin mustache will help reinforce the slimy nature of you, and the pin or medallion should kind of advertise why/how you got that way.
Just some thoughts from the cheap seats.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Yep- definitely need a time frame...I like the suit idea. Maybe 40's... Think: cartoon it up...like in "The Mask" or "Batman", even "New Jack City"...I would take a regular thrift store suit that is a few sizes too big....peg in the ankles of the suit, take in the waist of the suitcoat, leaving BIG shoulders..stick some huge, fake lapels on it (shiny, vinyl?? glittery edges??)...penciled in, over-handsome mustache...just like a slimey business man but BIGGER....paint on some neon stripes onto the suit, have a big obnoxious tie/cravat with a dollar sign tie clip. Fancy cane?? Even using "The Penguin" costume from "Batman" movies as a jumping off point would be cool. The other era to spoof would be industrial revolution clothing, but that would be harder to do & I dont think it the idea would "get across" as well.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

He become rich from greed, so have him wear a top hat with the brim slightly covering his face to slightly cover the scars that was left on him from one of his acts that made him rich. I like the out dated suit idea with the penciled in mustache.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Oops. Era is 1880s - 1900s


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

I'd still go with the same idea, but maybe with an old tuxedo with tails and a derby/bowler for a hat, think along the lines of Ebenezer Scrooge with an evil twist or tweak. I like the scar kind of thing, on a cheek or the jaw line. You might see if you can find or make a pair of spats too. I'd grow longish sideburns and longish hair, not a pony tail or any thing that long, but not a clean modern cut either. I'd airbrush in hollowed/sunken cheeks and eyes, and you might consider some red or yellow/gold contact lenses too. Have either a Pince-Nez or a monocle hanging around his neck. No wrist watches, but maybe a pocket watch, and or a very large/noticeable hourglass. This shows both the period, but also that his time is running out. You can make the hourglass so that it's very ornate in the style of your theme (e.g. little gargoyles or devils protecting/covering the base of each vertical support on the hourglass. These are what hold the two ends/bases together with the glass trapped in between.) You might look at the one used in "The Mummy Returns" for inspiration. Between that and him regularly opening his pocket watch and checking the time, it should help sell the character, his/your mannerisms will dictate or control the viewer's perception a great deal.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Good Stuff fontgeek!!!


----------



## Frightmaster-General (Sep 9, 2011)

Perhaps this (and this) guide might prove useful...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: I like Fontgeek's ideas, and I thiink a character like in the Indiana Jones movies might be effective. Just a really foul sort of fellow would be a good start. You already have the sideburns...right? What about some real cool contact lenses? Something sinister and "other worldly" looking? Like he "sold his soul"?:devil:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I immdiately thought of an Ebenezer Scrooge type character too. A dried up, old man with old rich looking out of style clothes because he's such a miser to buy new ones.

Here's pictures of Andrew Carnegie 1835-1919 to get an idea of clothing. He was a millionaire industrialist in Pittsburgh. Tweak the clothing a bit to bring it along the lines of your broken down banker.



















Edit - I just found this pic on Pinterest:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

The styles changed pretty radically in the last 30 or so years of the "Victorian" era, but you could probably get away with a mild mix of those styles. You might look at your local public library for reference material, look at period dress/costume, clothing design, etc. Things changed with the invention of the zipper.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: ...And just a P.S. Cory...if you weren't so good looking..you probably couldn't get away with soooo much...uhm....just saying....


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This link is for steampunk fashions, but those being Victorian in flavor and style, it might spark some ideas:

http://www.steampunkthreads.com/


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

For the pocket watch, get a fob for it, and start wearing and using it a week or so in advance. Put your wrist watch away or at least out of the area you can get to it easily.

You might want to look at the butler in the "Haunted Mansion" movie, for the makeup if not the costuming end of things. Maybe Gracey's clothes and the butler's makeup/look.
Keep in mind period etiquette such as not wearing a hat indoors, not wearing a hat in the presence of a lady, bowing to women (and occasionally kissing their hand in greetings).
The stuffiness of the butler might help too.
While all of these things may sound stupid, the reality is that we base our opinions/judgement on more than just the appearance alone, the more fully you complete the character the easier it is for people to believe you are what you say you are. If you suspect "slow" guests, you may want to have a sign or poster that helps explain your character and the story line for the people to read BEFORE they get to you and your scene. If this is for a party rather than a haunt, then your actions or persona play an even bigger role because you don't have the surrounding haunt or signs to help explain who and what you are.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

LordH, I can so see you doffing your hat to a lady, bowing and kissing her hand!


----------



## phobophile (Mar 2, 2008)

If he sold his soul, how about a ball and chain, or even a long chain that wraps around, ala the Jacob Marley character in "Scrooge/"A Christmas Carol"? I like the pocket watch idea, but maybe you could amplify that with a sound effect from Mp3 player with speaker playing a loud "tick-tock".


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Thank y'all for the priceless insight. I'll respond individually when I get the chance.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love the idea LH!
I have nothing better than what's been said. I immediately thought of an englishman dressed for the period and a character like Jack the Ripper. 
Jack the Reaper?


----------

